# This forum is losing the plot



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

As one of the worst offenders, I feel I qualified to bring up this subject. The forum is, I believe to help people in their queries about life and problems over here, but a lot of threads are degenerating into a point scoring exercise and are of no help what so ever to the original query. 

I admit to being the worst on the forum for biting at the bait, but I genuinely like this country of ours and I am O.k. with proper debate, but not odd members intention of stirring it.

I am afraid if it continues, we will lose out to other forums. I do not mind dropping out of the forum if that's for the best, I honestly do have a real life away from the computer.

In the short term, I have done the proverbial ostrich and put odd members on my ignore list so I do not have to read their postings, but this is not the answer. 

Other viewpoints required!!!


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

kiwigser said:


> As one of the worst offenders, I feel I qualified to bring up this subject. The forum is, I believe to help people in their queries about life and problems over here, but a lot of threads are degenerating into a point scoring exercise and are of no help what so ever to the original query.
> 
> I admit to being the worst on the forum for biting at the bait, but I genuinely like this country of ours and I am O.k. with proper debate, but not odd members intention of stirring it.
> 
> ...


I totally agree, the reason I joined was to provide help & advice to others on certain topics (if I felt qualified to answer).. and this is the way it should remain.

Having lived in several countries before the availability of the Internet, but in recent years I have received amazing advice & friendship in getting re-established via expat forums, so they are an excellent means of information gathering.

It is sad when others post negative & often false & misleading statements about a country they do not reside in.
No country is perfect, particularly at the moment with the way life has turned upside down for so many individuals with economic recession, natural disasters & terrorism. We can all post negative points of view at another choice of residence & quotes from newspapers articles & like cannot always be relied upon.

Lets keep this forum friendly & informative the way it has always been & was intended for.
Please stay Kiwigser, you have made wonderful contributions & we would be sorry to loose you.

Anski


----------

